# هل مدارس الاحد توءهل لجيل مسيحي للمستقبل - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (19 سبتمبر 2016)

هل توءهل مدارس الاحد لجيل مسيحي مستقبلي وهل توجههم للدخول لمعترك الحياة وهم محصنون بتعليمهم الديني يحميهم من الانحراف وسط عالم فاسد منحرف وهل هم موءهلون لانشاء اسر مسيحية اي كنيسة المستقبل عندما يكبرون وهل تخرج مدارس الاحد جيلا مسيحيا جديدا موءمنا ومستقيما سوءال اطرحه للمسوءولين عن مدارس الاحد


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2016)

بصى المفروض مدارس الاحد مع البيت
بيكون جيل مسيحى مدارس الاحد لوحدها مش كافيه
البيت وتشيجعه للاعتراف والتناول والكنبسه مهم جدا
شكراااااااااااا على الموضوع المميز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

